# Pregnant cat?



## morgan.nhg (Dec 19, 2021)

Hello everyone! i am new here and i need some advice, for starters i have a female cat that is around 3 years old, she has been pregnant once before! after moving i think she got out and got pregnant, she has a lot of fur but you can feel her stomach has gotten bigger. she`s generally very small so this is easy to see!

however, if my calculations are correct she`s around 7 weeks now, but she`s still very small (around the same size as last time but she only had 1 kitten then which is unlikely to happen twice!) she has all the signs but im still not sure..could she just be small but still pregnant? her nipples havent gone dark or swelled but they didnt do that last time either...im not sure! any help is appreciated!!

edit: i have tried resting my hand on her stomach to feel movement but stopped after reading that you shouldnt touch too much-couldnt feel any movement though.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

What you need to do, and very soon, is *take your cat to the vet. *

If she is pregnant you need to know as early as possible in order to make sure she is getting the proper veterinary care and home care that she needs to have a healthy delivery and litter. If she is not, then you need to know why her abdomen is larger, which could be caused by bloat or a tumor - many things.

while she is at the vet, if she is not pregnant, I highly recommend you have her spayed.


----------

